# Broadcast, Multicast, IPv4,6 ?



## Kr0e (7. Okt 2008)

Hi, ich habe gelesen, es gäbe bei IPv6 kein Broadcast mehr, sondern nur noch Multicast, Nun meine Frage:
Im Moment brauche ich einen Broadcast, damit ich im Netzwerk eine Anfrage stellen kann ob es irgendeinen Server gibt auf den ich connecten kann, falls es einen Server gibt, antwortet er. Läuft über DatagramChannel. So, ich setze den Socket des Sende-Channels auf setBroadcast(true) danach sende ich einen Text an die Adresse 255.255.255.255, ich nehme an, dieses Verfahren ist mit IPv6 dann nicht mehr möglich. Wie kann man denn mein Vorhaben mit MulticastChannels regeln (Gibts die überhaupt irgendwann ? Bisher gibt es sie ja nicht...) Bzw. Ist mein Vorhaben (Nämlich an alle erreichbare Netzwerk Teilnehmer eine Nachrricht zu schicken.) überhaupt möglich mit Multicast ?
Außerdem hab ich gelesen, dass Multicast spezielle IP-Adressräume benutzt, heißt das, dass jeder der dann mein Programm benutzen will, erst spezielle IPAdressen bruacht ?

Gruß Chris


----------



## HoaX (7. Okt 2008)

wenn du für ipv6 programmieren willst wirst du nicht drum rum kommen dich dort teifer einzulesen. google kennt da genug seiten.

zu deiner frage: die multicastadresse ff02::1 (all nodes) entspricht einem broadcast aus ipv4.


----------



## Kr0e (7. Okt 2008)

Hmm, ok werde ich machen, aber nur zum groben Verständnis:
Es gibt ja keinen MulticastChannel aber dennoch wäre es schön die Events mit dem Selector auswerten zu lassen....
Heißt das vlt iwie anders ?

Gruß Chris


----------

